# Witch hunters tactics?



## killmonky07 (Oct 8, 2008)

Im am a little fuzzy on how the faith points work.

Do you have a pool that can only be drawn from (except for martradon) or do you get points each roundfrom each unit?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You get a total at the start of the game based on how many models you have that contribute faith. Basically, for every Veteran Superior, Canoness, Palatine, or unit of Seraphim you bring along, you get a faith point. The Canoness gives you a bonus one on top of the one you get for bringing a faithful unit. 

However many faith points you come to the table with is how many you've got to work with FOR THE GAME. They don't replenish at the start of each turn or anything. You do get a point back each time a Faithful unit dies, though-- that's the Martyrdom rule. For example, my 2000 point Sisters of Battle army has 9 faith points at the start of the game. When they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## killmonky07 (Oct 8, 2008)

Cool, that was the only thing that i was confused about 

Thanks!


----------



## Nettik189 (Dec 31, 2010)

now do the faith points stay for teh entire game?


----------



## airque (Dec 29, 2010)

yes faith points stay the whole game


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

To clarify, and I know this may be pointing out the obvious, but they are expended by every test of faith that you attempt, even if you fail in that attempt. The pool that you start the game with is the only points that you have available for the entire game, baring renewed points through Martyrdom.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

See also Dagmire's Guide for a well written review of all the faith points and best uses of.


----------

